# First time lambing... We have a baby!!!



## L J (Feb 27, 2016)

we only have 2 ewe's expecting, with Pearl being due first. took some photos, as we finally can tell she has a little one in there.  I can see her utter is showing some, just couldn't get a pic. she is restless more than usual and flickers her tail constantly.     Im thinking we have a couple weeks, but all of a sudden Im nervous! While its our first time lambing, I grew up breeding horses and cows, so I have some experience in general w farm deliveries.  Wish us luck!


----------



## L J (Feb 27, 2016)

and we did bottle feed a ram lamb last year, so prepared for that if need be. Also have our birthing kit ready to go!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 27, 2016)

In that final pic she does look a little pink and swollen back there. Hope you have a successful lambing with both!


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2016)

Her udder has a bit more to go, my guess is 2-3 weeks. Our girls will be going around the same time


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 27, 2016)

Have a couple that look like that, their absolute first due date would be March 25 (IF they were bred on the first day with the ram) so yes 3, maybe 4 weeks. They can follow the watched pot rule though.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Good luck!!!!I can't wait to see more pictures and pictures when babies are born.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2016)

Wishing you a blessed lambing season!


----------



## L J (Mar 6, 2016)

Used a selfie stick to see how big her udders were getting. Worked pretty good really.


----------



## L J (Mar 17, 2016)

still waiting!   Both ewe's just keep getting bigger...


----------



## L J (Mar 21, 2016)

I really thought she would lamb on Saturday. She seems "off". Hard to describe, but I know she is not acting her normal self.   Eating is off/on. Laying down way more than usual.  Won't get up when I come out there ( everyone does expecting a treat).  She was panting and twitching her head toward her back side a lot.   I could swear I saw that lil lamb moving inside her a couple times.   

How can you tell when they actually go into contractions?


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 21, 2016)

All sheep are different but I've seen all of these signs of impending contractions: going off feed, standing away from the flock, lying down with one leg out to brace themselves, lifting their head up neck stretched back and moaning or grinding their teeth, pawing at the ground circling making a nest, tail raised, vulva area very swollen and red, literally looking like their whole body is a single muscle pushing the baby out. Hope this helps!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2016)

Are your ewes Katahdins? I'm a sheep newbie and my ewes knew what they were doing. I have 5 lovely 3 month old lambs. I am sure everything will be ok with your ewes, but that won't keep you from doing late night "checks" on them or first thing in the morning "before coffee checks" on them either. Ask me how I know......


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

We have a baby!!! The earlier pics were of Pearl as we thought she would lamb first, however Lucille popped out this gorgeous lamb early this morning, 

I'm at a work conference in Montana but my wife said all looks good. Can't wait I get home tonight!


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

Now I think Pearl may have twins. She is huge lol


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Are your ewes Katahdins? I'm a sheep newbie and my ewes knew what they were doing. I have 5 lovely 3 month old lambs. I am sure everything will be ok with your ewes, but that won't keep you from doing late night "checks" on them or first thing in the morning "before coffee checks" on them either. Ask me how I know......


Katahdin/ Barbados cross


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats! Beautiful baby!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats on the beautiful baby!


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

It's a girl!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 24, 2016)

COngrats! Looks like your herd just grew by one?


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

I love her markings


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 24, 2016)

She looks like a calico kitten


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats on a successful birth and it's a GIRL!   mom looks like she's being a good mom too


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

mysunwolf said:


> She looks like a calico kitten


  Exactly!  I was so curious what her coloring would be w a Barbados/katahdin cross. Her pops is a  complete chocolate brown.  



Latestarter said:


> Congrats on a successful birth and it's a GIRL!   mom looks like she's being a good mom too



this is her first lamb. She is doing wonderful! baby Margie (for Margaret) is nursing well and otherwise seems healthy,. but sooo small...next post coming


----------



## L J (Mar 24, 2016)

I got home to find the sweetest, and tiniest lil lamb.  Earlier pics I didnt realize how small. I dont have a way to get her on a scale, but I got a bottle baby last year an hour after birth and he was 5 1/2lbs.  She is smaller. So Im thinking 3.5-4.5.
otherwise seems to be going great. We still are chilly here, so have her in a lambing pen, under a heat lamp w straw in our lil barn. All is A ok.   Will post more picsin this thread as we go one....



 

oh and as for Pearl, she is huge! WAYY bigger than Lucille. Im thinking thats one big baby or she is having twins.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats!  Glad all went well, and that's one cute little lamb  

PS be careful with that heat lamp... those worry me...


----------



## L J (Mar 25, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!  Glad all went well, and that's one cute little lamb
> 
> PS be careful with that heat lamp... those worry me...



most definitely careful w the lamp.  Ive used it quite a bit this winter, as we can get insanely cold in the upper NE part of Washington state.   I have it very secured, and its about 8 feet above the ground of the barn.  I will only keep it on for a short period of time, as we are still in some pretty cold weather and this baby is just too small right now.  

She must be darn near full term as the conception date was Oct 28/29th.  But my ewe was barely showing and she can't be more than 4lbs.   Im getting a sweater today after work for her just in case. 

I thought my other ewe would lamb by this morning, but she is still holding strong.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2016)

What a cutie! You are a sheep Grandpa! Congrats!


----------



## L J (Mar 26, 2016)

She is doing so well.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2016)

She is so sweet, but I'd sure be careful when you let them out of the barn........ Wearing that camo coat might make it hard for "Mom" to find her!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats on the little one.


----------



## L J (Apr 1, 2016)

Pearl still preggo. Gotta be close tho


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2016)

She has really bagged up! Cmon babies!


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2016)

She is so close.


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

She has to be in labor. Nothing like ever never seen. Her vagina is pooching out, she is very uncomfortable. Tail sticking up. Legs out... Trying to upload a pic


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2016)

So exciting, but just a heads up.. My ewe pulled this on me for four days


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

Omg the leg and sack are out....
Been 5 minutes  and she finally laid down

How long before I Should get nervous it's not coming all the way out??


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 2, 2016)

If you see one foot, do a quick check to make sure you've got 2 feet and the nose.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2016)

x2 What PQVT said. Cmon baby!


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

Been a good 20 min now...nothing further out. Sack broke


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

She lays down for contractions then stands in between 
I see 2 feet but no nose yet


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2016)

How's she doing?


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

It's a girl!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 2, 2016)

OMG she is beautiful! Those patches are beautiful! Ok I am totally in love and it's not even my baby


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Beautiful! Love that eye patch!


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

All good so far. Trying to find the teet,


----------



## L J (Apr 2, 2016)

Both eyes are patched like that.  She looks like a little milk cow!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 2, 2016)

Congrats - very nice markings!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 2, 2016)

Two good birthings and two beautiful girls....great first year!!

Congrats.


----------



## L J (Apr 3, 2016)

A big sigh of relief and a large glass of wine.


----------



## L J (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome Abigail


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 3, 2016)

Ahhhh, cuteness overload!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 3, 2016)

Abigail is quite the cutie! Congrats!


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 7, 2017)

Such unique markings! She's adorable!


----------

